# Recommended length for a womans board



## Guest (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm 5'3 @ 185lbs. I've been checking out a few sites and i'm thinking around 156-159 for all mountain. Is this right?

Also, my shoe size is 9 so i'd wear a medium in bindings right? 

I'm thinking about buying my board and bindings, then going to the shops there to pick out my boots....will this be ok or should i just wait on my bindings until I get the boots?


----------



## matttehman (Feb 10, 2009)

I would go ahead and get the bindings, the shops will likely charge more than what you can get them online for. 
As far the the binding size, it varies by manufacturer, so just make sure to check the sizing charts that they provide. But I would imagine you would fit a medium.

The board size looks right to me as well.

If you can try some boots on locally that fit great, you can then order them online and save some cash on the boots as well.


----------

